# Calling all line techs...



## knoxville (19 Dec 2008)

My apologies if this is in the wrong section.

im looking to rejoin this spring as a line tech. Last time i was in, i rushed into a trade not knowing fully what it was. I've talked to a few recruiters, but as far as im concerned, they are  useless. Basically, im wondering what you guys do on a daily basis when not on a course. I get bored very easily, and worried this trade will be very dry.  I've spoke to a couple guys in the reserves, but its completely different.  thanks for any help


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Dec 2008)

I am not a Lineman, but have about 18 of them working for me. Usually during "down" time, they are servicing line, vehicles and eqpt. As we have alot of Ptes in the Troop, they are constantly on a learning curve. 

I try to get them over to the ASG Sig Sqn so that they can keep up on the skills that they do not get to use in the HQ & Sig Sqn (structure wiring, climbing through tunnels, etc...). Come the new year, they will be getting on some courses (TCP/IP and other non-traditional courses) and doing some refresher training (pole climbing, etc...).


----------



## Telecom_Dirt (20 Dec 2008)

I always liked the expression " work for me". NOT

I work for the crown. You don't pay my salary.

Food for thought   

TD


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2008)

Telecom_Dirt said:
			
		

> I always liked the expression " work for me". NOT
> 
> I work for the crown. You don't pay my salary.
> 
> ...



 ???

You work for the Crown...........Right?

Your supervisor works for the Crown..........Right?

Your supervisor is in the Chain of Command who all work to carry out the wishes of the Crown.........Right?

So what is your problem?  Insubordination?

Some more food for thought.......Also try a little thought on what constitutes "Mutiny".


----------



## Telecom_Dirt (21 Dec 2008)

Mutiny?

Well that has it's own purpose. When the CO is a wack job.......

We've had it in our Forces but there isn't too much documentation on it.

Like I say, I work for the Crown and the Crown is generally represented by 

a commissioned Officer. NCO's aren't commissioned. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Dec 2008)

Its a shame that you don't trust your chain of command below... well... if you don't trust the CO then maybe the Brigade Comd? Officers are commissioned by the Queen. Snr NCOs and supervisory Jr NCMs are delegated with the authority that stems from the Troop/Platoon Officer, who has authority delegated from the CO, who has authority... etc etc.

If you have this sort of attitude towards the military hierarchy, nothings stopping you from being belligerent towards your boss on civvie street. Except that normally gets you fired.


----------



## Lineman38 (29 Dec 2008)

I am a Line Tech (Lineman) and have been for over 15 years. Its a great trade, your work is very diversified. Your training is at a higher standard than a civilian equivalent. We climb, splice copper, fiber optics, we build towers and mount antenna's. This work will all depend on were you are posted, if you are in the field, as mentioned above by 211 rad op you could get an attached tasking with ASG or CFJSR and do all the things I mentioned and more, or if you go on tour, you get to do a lot of different installations. Now here is the kicker, the communications branch is in for a major transition and as an early entry, you would be trained on all trades of the comms branch, a bit of Sig Op stuff, Line stuff and Tech stuff, as you progress, you could and will specialize in one trade that best suits you and the CF. There have been a lot of changes in my trade but I still love it as in the day I joined. If you are interested and don't mind working outdoors in extream weather, at high places or in a hole in the ground, this could be the trade for you. We are a small trade of approx 350 but we are a close knit family.
If you are close to a major base, you will find a line shop there and they will be more than happy to answer any questions you might have.
Good luck


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Dec 2008)

I can't believe your first post here and you actually agree with me. Say "HI" to the missus for me.


----------



## Redneck052 (10 Jan 2009)

The Line Trade is one of the best ones out there.  We are an extremely close knit "family".

As we say, "Once a Lineman, Always a Lineman.  Linemen forever".

Yes, during our down time, some of the work we do is menotonus (sorry about the spelling), but at most of the time it is go-go-go.  We do everything from fiber optics, to coax.  Combat wire to structure cabling.  From manholes to pole.  From splicing to working on towers.  Our trade truely covers the full spectrum of telecommunications.

And to make it even better, whenever the Techs get into trouble, they come and ask us to help them, but usually we fix what they have done.

We make it so the Canadian Forces can talk to the world.

Have a look at these links:

http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=052&bhcp=1

Have a look at the video that is there.


And as Lineman38 mentioned, any Line Shop, anywhere, just stop in and talk to the boys.  Every Lineman is more then happy to tell you about the job that we do.

Best of luck.


----------



## greydak (2 May 2010)

I have been searching this site for info on Line Tech, and was wondering if lineman trade a good one in terms of getting a job down the road with a civy hydro company? 

To quote Lineman 38


			
				Lineman38 said:
			
		

> I am a Line Tech (Lineman) and have been for over 15 years. Its a great trade, your work is very diversified. Your training is at a higher standard than a civilian equivalent. We climb, splice copper, fiber optics, we build towers and mount antenna's.



Would this mean civy companies are more likely to look at a CF lineman over some kid who took a 2 year collage course?


----------



## Swingline1984 (2 May 2010)

greydak said:
			
		

> I have been searching this site for info on Line Tech, and was wondering if lineman trade a good one in terms of getting a job down the road with a civy hydro company?
> 
> To quote Lineman 38
> 
> Would this mean civy companies are more likely to look at a CF lineman over some kid who took a 2 year collage course?



A telephone lineman and a hydro lineman are completely different animals.  You may have a leg up because of your acquired skills; basic climbing techniques, pole line construction, tower erection, heavy cable install.  Any kid out of college with high voltage experience is going to trump your low voltage training and any monkey can be a CF lineman.  I know several ex-linemen that have moved on to work with local telecos or cable companies as an installer or playing with fibre optics, but it's not like civi street is clambering for us.  Depending on your posting and how the trade looks after MES you may not even spend a lot of time doing the type of work that a civi company is looking for, not to mention it is only a recognized trade in Alberta and Quebec.


----------



## Wayne052 (22 Aug 2010)

I have been in the line trade for about 2 years now and day to day is different things from manhole maint, to pole line, I also do inside cable plant such as building closets and terminating fibre and cat 6. So yeah I love the trade and it al depends on where you get posted...guys from my course on JSR are on the road half the year doing work. If you have any more questions send me a quick shout I will do my best to answer them. 

Pte Donovan
Lineman


----------

